# Help* FUJI Headbadge needed



## Wayne Adam (Mar 29, 2012)

I know this isn't the Buy Sell forum, but I thought it would be my best bet to find it here.
 I need a vintage Fuji Headbadge for my early'70's Fuji 10 speed bike.
 If anyone has a spare, please either PM me or email me at...
wayneadam@ptd.net            Thanks, Wayne


----------

